# Crazy from SA



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

RicSA said:


> Well i am from South Africa, yeah crazy i know as we dont have much snow.
> 
> Yes 38, crazy i know as i am to old to start snowboarding.
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard and never too old to start.Would love to see some pics from that resort if you ever get the chance!


----------



## RicSA (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome SD,

I will post some pics after June when our first trip is done, but as i say not the type of resort you guys are used to, but still a place to go boarding.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

RicSA said:


> Thanks for the welcome SD,
> 
> I will post some pics after June when our first trip is done, but as i say not the type of resort you guys are used to, but still a place to go boarding.


This is why I am quite interested to see it.It has been amazing watching this sport grow and spread around the world.It is always cool to see how things are done elsewhere.


----------



## marlo_df (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey there RicSA

I've planned a trip to Lesotho for this year again, was supposed to go to France in Feb, but didn't work out($$$). I hope your boarding comes along well and that you enjoy your Lesotho trip.


----------



## RicSA (Apr 15, 2011)

marlo_df said:


> Hey there RicSA
> 
> I've planned a trip to Lesotho for this year again, was supposed to go to France in Feb, but didn't work out($$$). I hope your boarding comes along well and that you enjoy your Lesotho trip.


Thanks man, cant wait, know its not going to be what we experienced in Italy, Cervinia this year, but at least close to home for a weekend.


----------



## marlo_df (Apr 20, 2011)

Cool, how was Cervinia? I had looked at possibly going there as well, but got a bit nervous when looking at the piste maps, there seem to be many red runs, which my (new to snowsports) girlfriend would refuse to go down. 

You will probably get a bit bored in Lesotho, but it's still better than not boarding at all. I've been itching for good terrain for 2 years now, but haven't managed to get away, had an awesome trip to Austria in 2008.


----------



## RicSA (Apr 15, 2011)

marlo_df said:


> Cool, how was Cervinia? I had looked at possibly going there as well, but got a bit nervous when looking at the piste maps, there seem to be many red runs, which my (new to snowsports) girlfriend would refuse to go down.
> 
> You will probably get a bit bored in Lesotho, but it's still better than not boarding at all. I've been itching for good terrain for 2 years now, but haven't managed to get away, had an awesome trip to Austria in 2008.


Cervinia were brilliant, there is skiing almost right into the village, in the regions of about 350km worth of skiing if you include the side where you can ski into Zermatt Switzerland, i would say about 35% of the slopes are beginner, about 45% intermediate and the rest advanced.....As a beginner there are more than enough slopes to ski and enjoy without feeling intimidated.


----------

